# Just picked up a 2000 VW Beetle 2.0



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was just traded a pretty beat up 2000 VW beetle. I was wondering if there was anyone on this forum that is in Southern California, San Clemente that is very versed with these cars. I am going to try to take the beetle with me from So CAL to Charleston SC in the next 4 weeks. I am going to need as much help as I can in the next four weeks. I look forward to the progress. :banghead::banghead:eace:eace:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't live in socal but would be willing to try to answer any of your questions; you might come on over to newbeetle.org, we have an active community that is willing to help. Pretty much any problem you have; has been answered in the searchable threads there. Welcome and hopefully, we can help you or point you to someone in your area, that can. :wave:


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Update*

So Far I have knocked out new lower control arms, tie rods, A fluid change, front end alignment, deep clean of the interior and shampooed the carpets and seats. Greased and repaired all hinges. 

Here is the bad list so far. 

A.)both door panels need replacing
B.)arm rest
C.)headliner failing
D.)drivers seat cover has a tear and the heated seat option is not working.
E.)AC does not seem to work
F.)airbag and check engine light are both on. 
G.)only came with one key and no remotes or buttons on key?
H.)no keys for the bike rack 
I.)rear middle tail light broken 
J.)sunroof hitting the sliding sun shade and not working. 

I am also going to need to replace and update the stereo

I am starting to order more parts today on Amazon.


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Here is what it looks like today!*








:wave:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/cK2622


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

You might consider; getting a vw specific scan tool, that can help you diagnose your airbag issues. Check out the VAG401 on amazon.com.

For the armrest upholstery and seat wear issues; check with a local upholstery shop and see what it would cost to repair them.


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Vag Com*

Do you happen to know if any of the cables work just as well with a laptop? They seem to sell a ton of different options on Amazon.com I just was not sure if anyone had any luck with them. 

Thanks Biz


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, it depends on what you are trying to do; most of the cables, are chinese knockoffs that are supposed to be compatible with a number of programs like VCDS Lite or programs like Vag Tacho. People have varying degrees of success using these and some people can't get them to work at all. :facepalm: The VAG 401; is a stand alone hand held scan tool, which has similar capabilities as the Ross Tech VCDS but is much cheaper. If you want the top level VW scan tool in the market; check out the genuine Ross Tech VCDS here: www.ross-tech.com

Another option; for basic obd II scanning and live data; is a ELM327 wireless adapter and a app; for a portable device like a phone or tablet. These are nice; to look at live data as you are driving your car around but do NOT have VW specific capabilities (e.g. reading your abs controller, etc.). The ELM327 on amazon and a app for android/ios; would be around $20-$30 total; so, it is a cheap solution for basic troubleshooting without access to VW specific modules. This would work on other brands of vehicles; so, it is nice to use with your other cars, as well.


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Update*

After a few weeks of ownership the lists are getting more interesting. I have now done new wipers. Removed and painted the wiper arms. I am in the process of more interior fixes and mods. I will update with more photos in a few days. Also picked up subs but I still need to figure out amps and speakers.


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I am an audio guy myself bizzy! I have a pretty bumping system in my 2002 GTI.

Let me just make a suggestion when it comes to VW: check the fuse box on top of the battery and make sure none of the wires are corroded. The added power consumption can create a problem and cause that box to start on fire! :thumbdown:

I upgraded all my wires with these http://innovativewiring.com/?page_id=161

Also use oxygen free copper wires for your power and ground (for the amp) to help reduce heat caused by resistance in the wires. 

Just my 2 cents. :beer:


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*audio*

what size speakers did you end up running in your bug? I noticed multiple sizes fit.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

PoorMansDub, which wires did you buy from innovative wiring and what do you think of them? Did they make a difference and with your wiring background, are the harnesses of superior quality?


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*OBD2 wifi reader*

So I have picked up the OBD2 wifi reader as suggested. I am currently throwing 2 different codes. p0135 and p0134. Looks like my pre cat 02 sensor is no longer working and or getting power. The only other light that is throwing is the airbag light. I am pretty sure it has to do with the seat belt receiver. 

I wish there were more VW beetle guys in southern california! 

The OBD fusion app has been working amazingly and I am very impressed with its functions. 

I am also still smelling coolant burning. I am not to sure if it is current or an older issue. I am not seeing it seep from the motor and it is also not over heating or mixed with the oil. I am noticing oil consumption but I figured I would with it having 180k


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Oxygen O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1, Sensor 1)

http://www.obd-codes.com/p0135

P0134 - 02 Sensor Circuit No Activity Detected (Bank I Sensor 1)

http://www.obd-codes.com/p0134

When I had a code like that on my New Beetle; I removed the 02 sensor and tested it with a multimeter as per the service manual (basic continuity test). The heater circuit was bad and I was able to test the difference with a new Bosch 02 sensor, that I had purchased. When testing both; side by side, it was obvious the old one was bad. As a precaution; I would go ahead and test the wiring as shown in step by step procedures, in the service manual. I installed the new one and the light, trouble code came back. I was confused as to why that was; after I had installed the new one and cleared the code. I went ahead and did a hard reset of the ecu; by removing the pos/neg battery cables, touching them together for 30 seconds and reinstalling them. This did the trick and the fault went away and stayed away. 

If you decide to replace the sensor; get a genuine oem Bosch part, be sure to note your correct engine code and "upstream" sensor. You can look up the correct part number; on their website, amazon.com, tends to have the best price on Bosch 02 sensors. Also, be sure to get the "oe" version and not the "universal" version; the newer parts, may come with two different plugs, you will need to install which every plug is compatible with your car (it will be obvious by looking at your old 02 sensor plug). 

https://www.boschautoparts.com/en/auto

Here are the service manual pages; for testing and install info: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...spection/oxygen_sensor_aging_check/page_3090/

For the airbag light; you will need a VW compatible scan tool, to be able to read the codes related to that. I would recommend; you check out the VAG 401 on amazon.com (about $50) or step up to the more expensive factory level tool, VCDS by Ross Tech. 

As for coolant leaks; they can come from anywhere, as there are allot of plastic parts in the system with the coolant flanges being the most common leaking point. I have found; pressure testing the coolant system, to be the most effective way to find leaks. I purchased a coolant pressure test kit from Harbor Freight and it works excellent, to pinpoint hard to find leaks. Be sure; to get a 20% off coupon, if you decide to get one from HF. 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=coolant pressure tester


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

I got the highest level kit with all the wires. I found that I was dropping less volts afterwards, at least according to my capacitor reading. If anything it really helped with the peace of mind factor. Also I am running 1600w RMS. Obviously the more watts the more necessary those wires are. As a matter of fact I really should do the big three upgrade, but for now the wires are holding up.

The wires I ordered from him were excellent quality and construction with good instructions. It took about an hour to do it all.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The kits look nice; if you had the time and materials, I'm sure you could make your own.


----------



## PoorMansDub (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely could make your own. I have made my own grounding kits in the past. For me it was worth saving the effort to have Innovative make them for me as I hate fussing around with big ass wire crimping and soldering!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, if you are willing to spend the money; they look like nice harnesses and getting the job done, would be nice. Plug and Play, done! eace:


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Updates!*

So I purchased a car dolly and towed the Beetle across the country from Southern California to Charleston SC. Are there any Bug guys in Charleston SC? Now that I have it here I will be re selling the car dolly for about 1k and throwing the money back at the beetle. As soon as I got the beetle here the weather was cold and the car was automatically dead. Yesterday I picked up a new battery and a few other odds and ends like new break lights. I will be installing them today. Also I noticed the car has an empty coolant ball. They car has not been running or driving over the last 3 weeks as I just towed it across the country. If anyone is in the area and could give me a hand with a few items It would be amazing. 

This weeks list. 

1.) New Battery Install
2.)Find coolant leak
3.)New Break Lights

I am looking for a VW guy in Charleston SC if anyone knows any. 

The plan is to Black Rhino Line the beetle do a lift and Knobby Tires


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

For the coolant leaks; they can be hard to find. You might try a cooling system pressure test; the harbor freight kit, has a adapter that fits our VW's along with most cars on the road today. 

Radiator Pressure Tester Kit 

Pittsburgh Automotive - Item#69258 (be sure to use the online 20% off coupons): 

http://www.harborfreight.com/radiator-pressure-tester-kit-69258.html

Some people; have also made their own, by fabricating a tester with a new extra coolant bottle cap. Here are some diy's; for making your own: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy...me&ie=UTF-8#q=diy++vw+coolant+pressure+tester


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Coolant Leak*

Coolant leak is the heater core. I am going to order one this week and replace it this weekend. Time to start researching how to take the dash out of the new beetle. Also was informed that my 2000 beetle has green coolant in it. Apparently these come with red coolant? Does any one have any experience in if after i drain it all and replace the heater core this weekend should I go back to the red coolant? Thanks Biz


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a diy; you might also, replace the foam, on the blend door... since you are in there. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/questio...eetle/102058-heater-core-replacement-diy.html

G12/+ is the official vw spec coolant and it has been said, to have superior anti corrosion qualities. If you do the coolant type swap; just be sure to thoroughly flush out the system, until there is clear water coming out of the cooling system. 

Here is some comparison testing; if you like this sort of thing: 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/263790-Antifreeze-Experiment-amp-Testing

You can get the coolant through your VW dealer or go with Pentosin "Pentafrost SF+"; available at most auto parts stores like Pep Boys, O'Reilly's, Autozone (special order; typically in stock at the warehouse) and most parts stores, that specialize in imports. Here is some good info; to understand the types of VW coolant and more about flushing the system. Be sure to you distilled water; when you dilute the coolant @ 50/50, as it comes concentrated. 

http://www.pentosin.net/f_antifreeze.asp

http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f...HOAT_Hybrid_Silicates_Phosphates_Glycerin.pdf

Also, I highly recommend replacing the thermostat and possibly, the plastic flanges, as they get old, crack and end up leaking. The plastic connectors; that plug into the heater core, also end up cracking and becoming very brittle; look at other aspects of the system, (hoses, other plastic parts) and replace as necessary.


----------



## bizzy2233 (Jul 9, 2011)

*heater core replaced!*

I have now replaced the heater core. Ended up taking me all day saturday and a few hours on sunday because I broke one of the plastic 90 degree connectors. I needed to wait for amazon prime to drop me off all new connectors. I also flushed the entire system. At some point my beetle was in a front end accident because the radiator and hoses are all new. There was 0 rust in the entire system. It is now all back together and running like a champ. 

also replaced both connectors, hoses, and full system flush! 

Next projects. 

a.) Airbag light still on because of the drivers seat. 
b.) Drivers side heated seat not working. I could use help with this one 
c.)Headliner has failed and needs replacing 
d.)door panels have also failed and would love some ideas to help repair.
e.) armrest and cup holders have mostly also failed. Is there a better option from another car that fits? 

Thanks for all and any of your help. 

Also is anyone in the Charleston SC area?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

a.) Airbag light still on because of the drivers seat. 

Always scan the car with a VW scanner; to confirm, what the problem is in the airbag system. 

b.) Drivers side heated seat not working. I could use help with this one. 

From my experience; typically, the wires in the heating element with get broken, from getting flexed from being sat on so many times (think about how many times; you get in/out of your car). I fixed a couple of seats; by removing the seat and taking the upholstery off and using a multimeter to find the break in the element and then repairing the break. The fact that the other seat works; also would indicate this, the drivers seat typically gets the most use/abuse. 

c.)Headliner has failed and needs replacing: 

this thread should be helpful: http://newbeetle.org/forums/paint-body/43750-valdez-headliner-diy.html

d.)door panels have also failed and would love some ideas to help repair. 

This is my take on the door panel issue: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7895265-2002-Beetle-door-panel-cracked

e.) armrest and cup holders have mostly also failed. Is there a better option from another car that fits? 

You can purchase new armrest parts here: http://www.fixmyvw.com/armrest-lids-and-parts-1/ Some people convert their console over to a later model (new from ecstuning or a junkyard part); which has better cupholder or for the center console, replace the whole assembly if broken. 

console conversion kit and diy info: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=ecs...s+tuning+new+beetle+center+console+conversion

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--2.0/Interior/Center_Console/2

Some places; sell a whole new arm rest assembly, I don't know if they will fit correctly: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Cen...nsole+Armrest+For+VW+New+Beetle+Mk4+1998-2004

If your armrest is sagging and not locking; you can repair it: VW Tech Service Bulletin: 2010434 

Arm Rest:
Interior - Arm Rest Does Not Ratchet Correctly/Loose 
Does Not Ratchet Correctly

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...or_arm_rest_does_not_ratchet_correctly/loose/


----------

